# Sale thread replies



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

I realise this is going to make me look pretty thick :lol: :lol:

But I have only just noticed that there are no replies to ANY of the "cars for sale" threads and I cant see a reply button on screen although this forum and one or two other I use sometimes argue with my browser and dont show proper "buttons" sometimes.

Is this a forum rule that I have missed ?? As I am used to the normal forum replies and questions stytle responses on the other forums that i frequent. And secondly to this how would I add the photos of the car I am taking tomorrow having just got it back from servicing.

As said, apologies for sounding dumn but I did have a look for an answer before admitting my dumbness :lol:

Cheers,

James.


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Think that the rules have changed recently so that you can no longer reply - why, I'm not sure.

However, you can edit your own posts so you can still e.g. Add pics later.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No replies - nobody wants to purchase all the crap second hand! :lol:

p.s. your thick !  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Dotti said:


> No replies - nobody wants to purchase all the crap second hand! :lol:
> 
> p.s. your thick !  :wink:


"your thick"

As are you


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Gsedge1 said:


> Think that the rules have changed recently so that you can no longer reply - why, I'm not sure.
> 
> However, you can edit your own posts so you can still e.g. Add pics later.....


Cool,

Thanks for that, I very seldomly edit posts as I tend to think people then assume you are changing things you have said for devious reasons so hadnt clocked the edit button.

And yes,your rite I am thyck !! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Cheers guys.

J.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Gsedge1 said:


> Think that the rules have changed recently so that you can no longer reply - why, I'm not sure.
> 
> However, you can edit your own posts so you can still e.g. Add pics later.....


Not really recent



T3RBO said:


> Been like that since the 16th of July 2009 mate :wink:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=146630


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

So has this no reply rule been lifted now or is this me seeing thing :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=167147


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT51 said:


> So has this no reply rule been lifted now or is this me seeing thing :roll:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=167147


I think that you are viewing a thread which has been moved from the Mk2 section and therefore already had the replies attached.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

it was indeed in the MK2 section, Rob cheekily snuck it in :roll: :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

having visited the forum on many occasions, only tonight i really thought i would like to post something about it

i know many people ruined threads, by going off topic, price pointing, negative notes etc. all which is a shame

think for car sale threads, replies would be good. you might find along standing member selling his/her car and with loads of other forums members having seen the car say and would like to give it positive feedback, which would help the sell if someone new was coming on board to look for a car.

bring back the replies LOL

and then ban members who posts unnecessary things


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

I think a certain amount of freedom for replies is valid as well.

Most forums are kind of self moderating to an extent, if a car is priced rediculously high then I dont have a problem with people saying that, so long as it doesnt become a witch hunt or theres only like 20 repklies all saying the same thing. Sometimes people need a reality check when selling stuff, sometimes new users who are surfing may need the advice, and like you say sometimes people who may have seen a good car or know an owner to be fastidious can point that out to help give respected members a boost over "unkowns". That being said I have had it in the past with selling some of my cars which have been VERY well known in the tuning scene and still not sold them for months, its just swings and roundabouts sometimes i guess.

Im still gobsmacked that we havent sold ours yet - its been the cheapest for a month, its perfect as attested by both of the people who saw it yet its still here. I guess it is a very slow market at the moment, still summers coming and now I dont miss the money I paid off to clear the finance ready for the new owner I might just keep it and put a big turbo on it and track it myself !!!


----------

